# BW Bay By Catch



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Last night Drifter and I met up over at Holt and made our way over to BW Bay for some mullet snatching. Arriving at the launch around 9 pm. We went over to the mullet hole. Set up, and caught hardhead after hardhead with a mixed in croaker every now and then. Around 2 AM this morning I see my cork move ever so slightly, I jerk down and quickly DONT get any resistance, except the rod slipping out of my hand. I quickly reel up the loose slack and feel a fish moving about. As soon as my reel goes tight, zzzzing....zzzing..............zzzzzzzzzzzing and some more:yes:. Fish takes off down the bayou. Drifter quickly gets his line in, and we're both thinking big red I snagged into. As we are scrambling about, my spool of line is close to gone, so I open up the bail , get in the back with Drifter up in the front getting the trolling motor into action we take off down the bayou trying to regain some line. As we over take the fish I get some line back, we start laughing and joking. So we get close to the fish and can see my cork, I start to pull up and its just dead weight. Soon a hand size tail pops up with my small gold treble hook stuck into its tail when Drifter shouts" Blue". I was shocked as hell, So we try togather our thoughts on how tpo get it into the boat when we decide to try to tow it back to shore to grab it. Few minutes later, this big blue is close into shore for us to nab, In the boat:thumbup:. So we do high fives and all that good stuff while we talk about this damn blue cat down here in the bay. We go back to our spot and soon started catching mullet. Total count was a 12+ mullet and 22 lb blue cat. Damn fine trip and in good company thanks again Drifter for showing me the ropes. We left around 8 am this morning. 


Little did we know but we both share the BW Bay Blue Cat Record.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

oh by the way, hell of a fish for my first blue cat


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nicely done...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice fish man, if we can get a stretch of dry weather so I can stop making last minute trips out in the Gulf, youre going to have to join me.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great post. Can you elaborate a little on your technique to snag mullet at night? I'm just learning but fishing during day light.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job!!!! Good looking kitty!!!:thumbup:


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

FW this was my first go, but from what I learned you toss out dog food close to where you have your treble hooks at. Three trebles with a big one on bottom then small gold treble then another big on top. As the fish eat your dog food, your cork will move slightly as fish brush up against it. We had a light on the side of the boat to light the patch of water we were fishing to see our corks. a lot of times when setting the hook, I would get a scale of two.


----------

